# Quello str... di Manager



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2012)

Va bene che invecchiando uno dorme meno, ma minchia.
Alle tre di notte essere svegli come un grillo non va bene.

Oggi giornata impegnativa.
Ho cominciato vedendo il mio avvocato per una rogna che mi irrita oltremodo, ma almeno Alex  è una persona che mi piace.
E mi è sempre piaciuta, quindi.
Abbiamo pranzato insieme, poi sono andata al lavoro dove ho risposto alla mail di Manager (ciao principessa, come va?) in modo un pò...ok. Ammetto. L'ho puntato.
Ho puntato manager. Mi irrita e mi è venuto il dubbio di avergli dato troppo potere in questa storia, quindi ora si cambia.
Tebina flap flap è morta e al suo posto è arrivata Tebe fottiti.
Reggerà?
Non credo.
Lui è tipo che non si adegua quindi..
Comunque...ho risposto come se fossi troppo indaffarata.
Mi ha risposto subito e pure scherzando.
Mi sono irritata di più e gli ho dato una rispostaccia.
Ha risposto azzannando.
Io ho soffiato, alzato il pelo e tirato una graffiata sul muso.
Poì il nulla.
Mezz'ora dopo mi arriva una mail di pupillo di lavoro e sotto un p.s.

_Oggi manager è odioso. Si è preso pure del maleducato cafone da una nell'atrio prima.
Meno male che è appena andato via, anche se nemmeno Clotilde sa dove sia visto che non aveva appuntamenti.
Avrà problemi a casa._

E va bhe. Cazzi suoi.
A questo punto della "relazione" sento il bisogno che le cose cambino tra me e lui.

E' strano...le cose si sono invertite.
Adoravo farmi scopare il cervello da lui e il motel era un contorno.

Ora invece il motel è il perno principale.
Perchè l'ultima volta non è andata male.
Anzi. Visti i pregressi è andata piuttosto bene e nonostante non sia il puma da letto che volevo e mi aspettavo, è stato...diversamente gradevole.
E molto. Molto intimo.

Poi però tutto svanisce, e mi va bene, ma mi va meno bene che svanisca nell'aggressività.
Io Tarzan tu Jane.

Credici. A me della Jane non me l'ha data mai nessuno. Al limite Cita, ma Jane. No.

Ok. Direi che le mie sinapsi sono abbastanza assonnate, quindi vado a dormire.
E se ancora non dormo soffocotto Mattia.

Sta russando talmente forte che posso tranquillamente allenarmi con i denti squalo, tanto non si sveglia...:diavoletto:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (30 Maggio 2012)

Hai passato la serata con uno degli uomini più fighi e interessanti disponibili sulla piazza e ancora vai a menarla co' sto cazz'e Mmanagger.
Inqualificabile


----------



## edwina (30 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2874 ha detto:
			
		

> Hai passato la serata con uno degli uomini più fighi e interessanti disponibili sulla piazza e ancora vai a menarla co' sto cazz'e Mmanagger.
> Inqualificabile


ma infatti... 

Tebe... via con il prossimo!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2012)

Sbri modalità BadGirl ON
Tebe, fatti due conti. Prima era una roba di testa... ok. Adesso: è andata bene una su 3. Ora... non è una gran percentuale... ma non è neanche questo il punto. Il punto è che un uomo che dopo una fiapp... ehm, defaillance, si permette di ghignare quando ti incontra il giorno dopo, è un pessimo trombatore cronico, uno che ha dissonanza cognitiva delle sue prestazioni, che se la tira al punto di pensare di essere la macchina del sesso per eccellenza, invece è una macchinina con la carica a molla e 'mo la molla si è pure allentata. Perchè ... capita, eh? Intendiamoci(tranquilli ragazzi) può capitare a tutti una prestazione non proprio ottimale, anche più di una... per carità. Ma il giorno dopo, concedetemelo, se uno ghigna... io lo faccio a brandelli. 
Sbri modalità BadGirl OFF


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (30 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2877 ha detto:
			
		

> Sbri modalità BadGirl ON
> Tebe, fatti due conti. Prima era una roba di testa... ok. Adesso: è andata bene una su 3. Ora... non è una gran percentuale... ma non è neanche questo il punto. Il punto è che un uomo che dopo una fiapp... ehm, defaillance, si permette di ghignare quando ti incontra il giorno dopo, è un pessimo trombatore cronico, uno che ha dissonanza cognitiva delle sue prestazioni, che se la tira al punto di pensare di essere la macchina del sesso per eccellenza, invece è una macchinina con la carica a molla e 'mo la molla si è pure allentata. Perchè ... capita, eh? Intendiamoci(tranquilli ragazzi) può capitare a tutti una prestazione non proprio ottimale, anche più di una... per carità. Ma il giorno dopo, concedetemelo, se uno ghigna... io lo faccio a brandelli.
> Sbri modalità BadGirl OFF


Stai pure ON che mi piaci


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2874 ha detto:
			
		

> Hai passato la serata con uno degli uomini più fighi e interessanti disponibili sulla piazza e ancora vai a menarla co' sto cazz'e Mmanagger.
> Inqualificabile


Tu sai qualcosa che noi non sappiamo!!! 



Quotone per sbri.

tebe, io non parlo oggi, raccoglierò i tuoi cocci, miss jane!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (30 Maggio 2012)

Eliade;bt2895 ha detto:
			
		

> *Tu sai qualcosa che noi non sappiamo*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vai a leggerti il mio blog, trota.


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2896 ha detto:
			
		

> Vai a leggerti il mio blog, trota.


Se la seconda persona nel forum che mi da della trota (veramente l'altro me l'ha detto in comunione con simy :rotfl: ).

Potrei anche avere una crisi d'identità...:unhappy:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (30 Maggio 2012)

Eliade;bt2897 ha detto:
			
		

> Se la seconda persona nel forum che mi da della trota (veramente l'altro me l'ha detto in comunione con simy :rotfl: ).
> 
> Potrei anche avere una crisi d'identità...:unhappy:


Hai cominciato a boccheggiare e la pelle ti si sta squamando? No, non stai diventando una trota, solo mettiti una crema e prendi meno sole.


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2899 ha detto:
			
		

> Hai cominciato a boccheggiare e la pelle ti si sta squamando? No, non stai diventando una trota, solo mettiti una crema e prendi meno sole.


Ma se sono bianca bianca...al massimo divento rossiccia a mare! :unhappy:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (30 Maggio 2012)

Eliade;bt2901 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma se sono bianca bianca...al massimo divento rossiccia a mare! :unhappy:



Ma comunque troppo sole, soprattutto in testa, fa diversi danni. Il trotismo non si manifesta solo esteriormente


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2905 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma comunque troppo sole, soprattutto in testa, fa diversi danni. Il trotismo non si manifesta solo esteriormente


    
Dici che si manifesta anche con la paghetta da 5000€? :carneval:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (30 Maggio 2012)

Eliade;bt2907 ha detto:
			
		

> Dici che si manifesta anche con la paghetta da 5000€? :carneval:


 Purtroppo no


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2910 ha detto:
			
		

> Purtroppo no


:incazzato::incazzato:
Allora non mi sta bene...mi do ai gamberi o a qualche altro crostaceo! :ar:


----------

